

'Apple' CNC – MIT researchers repurpose iMac box as a 2D CNC - moeamaya
http://monograph.io/james/apple-cnc

======
LoneWolf
The title looks misleading, I did not fully read the article, but from what I
read, what prevents me of using any other cardboard box or pieces to make
this?

~~~
soneil
The title is accurate; they did use an imac box, and provide a cutting
template for others to do the same. I did get a chuckle out of describing the
various parts of the box as sirloin, rib, etc.

But yeah, I didn't see any good reason other card couldn't be substituted.
They're just going for a known-constant - the imac box constitutes of the same
card no matter what continent you find it on. Not all card is created equal,
but all of this particular source is.

